# andré Arthur parle de l'exercise de thetford, grrrrrrrr



## danielbouchard (6 May 2005)

Voici le lien pour ceux qui veulent etre de mauvaise humeur, Arthur des fois il dérape. Il traite les militaire de bien-etre en uniforme, quel manque de respect!!!!! 

http://www.cknu.net/ecoute.asp?extrait=http://extraits.cknu.net/05-05-04-Andre-Parle-Avec-Auditeurs-Armee-En-Route-Vers-Thetford.mp3&titre=La%20p%E9rieuse%20travers%E9e%20de%20l%27autoroute%2073%20par%20l%27arm%E9e%20canadienne&desc=Andr%E9%20en%20ligne%20avec%20des%20auditeurs%20qui%20nous%20parlent%20de%20la%20p%E9rieuse%20travers%E9e%20de%20l%27autoroute%2073%20par%20l%27arm%E9e%20canadienne%20en%20direction%20de%20Thetford%20Mines.


----------



## soldiers301 (6 May 2005)

Bienvenue au Québec, on en entend partout des connerie comme sa. Ce n`est pas nous les BS, cest eux, écoute le parler. Serieusement on voit tout de suite qu`il ne sait pas de quoi il parle.


----------



## PhilipJFry (6 May 2005)

Ces gars lÃƒÂ  savent pas de quoi ils parlent, c'est juste drôle.
Trouvé sur:
http://www.cknu.net/ecoute.asp?extrait=http://www.cknu.net/Extraits/05-02-14-Andre-En-Ligne-Andrew-McIntosh-Armee-Canadienne.mp3&titre=Andr%E9%20parle%20avec%20Andrew%20McIntosh%20de%20l%27arm%E9e%20canadienne&desc=Andr%E9%20en%20ligne%20avec%20Andrew%20McIntosh,%20journaliste%20au%20National%20Post.%20Il%20nous%20apprend%20cette%20apr%E8s-midi%20les%20agissements%20douteux%20de%20soldats%20des%20forces%20amr%E9es%20canadiennes%20en%20Afghanistan.%20Ils%20nous%20apprend%20aussi%20qu%27il%20y%20aurait%20une%20restructuration%20majeure%20dans%20les%20forces%20arm%E9es.

Un invité "expert" parle des FC et il dit que le RCR vient d'Edmonton, mais qu'il est pas trop sûr,
il connait pas bien ça les régiments. Il est pas un fanatique de l'armée lui... ha

Ensuite, il parle de la marine, en disant ...heu... les forces ÃƒÂ  l'eau   !!!!!  
pis les tis avions dans les airs tant qu'ÃƒÂ  y être


----------



## danielbouchard (6 May 2005)

Moi ca me dérange car le gros épais il est ÃƒÂ  la radio et contribu ÃƒÂ  brisé l'image des forces dans notre société. Je ne me suis pas gèné pour lui rappellé que les B.S. en question il étais la au verglas, au deluge du saguenay et au innondation de la riviere rouge etc...

Franchement, quand ils ont besoin des militaires maudit qu'il les aimes hein!!! bullshit arthur.

comme tu le dit si bien soldiers301, c'est ca le québec!!!


----------



## LAI Master Corpora (6 May 2005)

Je ne suis pas dans les forces, mais c'est un métier que je respecte beaucoup, et quand j'entend du monde comme sa , chialer, alors qu'ils n'y connaisent strictement rien! sa me fait rendre compte ÃƒÂ  quel point y sont épais , pi des chialeurs , mais je suis sur que sy yarrive quelque chose comme l'innondation ou nimporte quoi y vont etre ben content. Et malgrés ce que jai entendu , je suis fier de tout ce que le Forces Canadiennes on accomplie, et un jour j'espere que j'en ferais partie.


----------



## Frantireur (6 May 2005)

Oui en effet c'est choquant! 

Surtout le fait qu'il se moque de l'armée en général. 
Je ne suis pas sure qu'il en ferait autant devant les Forces ou durant l'exercise en plein dans l'action. Pourquoi pas l'envoyer en Afganistan voir si c'est périlleux...

Je voie en son témoignage, un manque de connaissance et une jalousie ingrate, car il reve surement au prestige des membres des Forces Canadienne. Lui ne fait que parler et n'agie pas!

Il y ÃƒÂ  des gens pour mettre des batons dans nos roue, sa fait partie de la vie malheureusement

hehe que ferait il devant sa?  :fifty: :gunner:


----------



## NiTz (6 May 2005)

aaaaahhh le gros tas de marde!!! Je l'hais le sacrament.. je l'aimais pas d'avance, lÃƒÂ  il vient de toucher le fond!!

Quest-ce qu'il connait la dedans?? RIEN.. c'est facile de critiquer et de bitcher quelque chose qu'on ne connait pas de derrière un micro... le gros tas passerait meme pas le CFAT pis il ose traiter les militaires d'innocents.. j'en reviens pas ma y envoyer un email pour le traiter de gros insignifiant pas de classe. Faudrait qu'il se calme le pinch un peu lui lÃƒÂ .. je suis meme pas dans les FC encore et je suis déjÃƒÂ  en beau sacrament.. mais comme soldiers301 l'a dit, bienvenue au Québec, la province des chialeux et des critiqueux qui sont juste bons a gueuler et qui agissent jamais! arrrgghhhhhh ca me fend le cul, vraiment!  :threat:

Gros tas de marde imbécile d'andré arthur arrgrrrrrrrr
Cheers!


----------



## EAmax (6 May 2005)

Scusez moi pour les personnes qui habite a quebec mais y a juste a quebec   qui a des animateurs   comme sa....

leu maman  leu on pas donné assé d'amour   :


----------



## Jungle (7 May 2005)

J'ai eu une conversation par e-mail avec A. Arthur... pas moyen de discuter intelligemment avec ce gars-lÃƒÂ . Il a certainement un bloc de ciment ÃƒÂ  la place du cerveau... Hé ben, étant donné que sa job d'animateur ne lui fournit pas le revenu dont il a besoin, il conduit aussi des autobus. Gardez les yeux ouverts, et si vous le voyez en rack quelque-part, prenez des photos !!!


----------



## NiTz (7 May 2005)

ouhaha... il conduit des bus.. D'après moi cest ca qui le frustre.. il a pas réussi  comme il voudrait et il blâme l'échec de sa vie sur les autres.. sti de trou'd cul

C'est sur que si j'le vois en rack j'arrete, je lui dit que je suis mécanicien pis au lieu de l'aider j'bousille son moteur.. kin mon enfant d'chienne! hahaha

mais sérieusement, il dit que c'est un danger public, oui mais par ou veut-il qu'ils passent 300 véhicules pour se rendre ÃƒÂ  thetford mines?? Par les champs? par la piste cyclable? voyons donc! Gros sans talent... j'en reviens pas


----------



## EAmax (7 May 2005)

Une chose est  sur  une  journée de radio comme sa  sa fais augmenté les cotes d'écoute, sa sa veut dire qui vas avoir  plus de commanditaire pour payer la station de radio.Y en a qui ce prostitue  pour faire de l'argent  d'autre  guele a radio.Une chose est sur y a reussi sa shot


----------



## Jungle (7 May 2005)

Un jour il va se faire fermer la gueule, comme Jeff Fillion.


----------



## alphazulu (7 May 2005)

Je suis contre le bonhomme mais il faut oublier que certains anglophones dénigrent nos forces. Ne regarder que l'émission Canadian air show pour voir que de bons petits anglais se foutent aussi de la gueule des FC. Donc, arrêtons de dire que les Forces sont dans le trouble ÃƒÂ  cause des francophones. Ne pas oubliqer que les derniers ministres de la Defense et le dernier Premier ministre proviennent de provinces anglophones. Ils ont fait quoi pour les FC ? Rien de rien...


----------



## honestyrules (7 May 2005)

Cela me rapelle une fois (voila 6-7 ans, aux nouvelles). André Arthur parlais contre l'armée ,comme d'habitude, et les gars de Bagotville l'ont invités a faire une "ride" de CF-18.
Le pilote l'a brassé en cri..  et Arthur capotais, il y avais une camera pointée sur sa face de rat et il souffrais!!!!!!!!!! C'étais de toute beauté! Après cela il a dit que il etais surpris de vois que les millitaires etaient pas des bouffons...


----------



## Frantireur (7 May 2005)

Maudit que j'aurais aimé voir ça! lui dans une ride de F-18 lol! 

Dans le fond, il sait bentrop que les militaires sont capables. 

Bien fait!!!!!!


----------



## honestyrules (7 May 2005)

Moi ce qui me dérange le plus dans les conversations que j'ai entendu (premier post), c'est d'entendre des civils s'ouvrir la trappe et encourager Arthur en raportant des faits. Ils se pensent tres bons de passer a la radio et de rire, de ridiculiser les millitaires.

Je ne sait pas ce que vous pensez ,mais on dirais que les quebecois sont les plus bitcheux a propos de nous. Je me rapelle, j'etais a st-jean dans le temps, a la parade de graduation. Mon pere se presente avec sa nouvelle blonde. Et la petasse dit (en entrant dans la mega) c'est nos taxes qui payent cela en plus, ca tu pas de bon sens....  J'étais bleu.......

Il y a tellement de quebecois qui véhiculent les idees suivantes ÃƒÂ  propos de nous : Alcolos, batteurs de femmes, pas d'education, jeunes cons avec trop d'argent,

Je suis tres fru quand j'entends tout cela, cela ne m'aide pas a fraterniser avec les civils..

ET BEAUCOUP DE CELA EST DE LA FAUTE A ARTHUR ET CIE....


----------



## submachinegunner (8 May 2005)

une chance que dans mon bout jpeut po lécouter a la radio toute facon je l'écouterait jamais pis personnellement je trouve qu'ils devraient lui faire la même chose qu'ils on fait a Jeff Fillion :rage:sa fait trop longtemps qu'il manque de respect envers bion du monde :rage:faudrait lui montrere ses quoi véritablement l'armée....une unité d'infanterie pourrait l'inviter a participer a ue manoeuvre apres setre fait brasser pasr l'aviation pourquoi pas l'armée de terre???? ;D


----------



## PhilipJFry (8 May 2005)

Avec ce qui est arrivé ÃƒÂ  Jeff Filion, je trouve ça surprenant qu'il continue ÃƒÂ  chier sur le monde comme ça. 
Il a pas peur que le CRTC le ferme?? Ou bien qu'il se fasse virer après une pour$uite en diffamation??
En tk, c'est vrai qu'ÃƒÂ  Montréal on ne tient pas ça des bouffons comme lui. Je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est de même.


----------



## Arts (9 May 2005)

Arggg !! C'est un [auto-censure] DE [auto-censure] DE [auto-censure] , dsl , mais stun vrai [auto-censure] !
Arthur , j'ai aucun respect pour toi ! Dsl !  , il doit pas venir sur se forum certain mais spa grave , il aurait bien trop la chienne 
et sa serais bien , un ptit séjour de training avec les vandoozes  , quesce vous en dite les gars ?


----------



## iciphil (9 May 2005)

Si on résonne un peu plus, la base des problêmes qu'il ridiculise est le sous-financement.

Faut pas attaquer les soldats, car ils font tous leur boulot. 

Nous avons une armée ÃƒÂ  notre image. Le matériel est cheap et désuet. Nous sommes donc, comme pays, cheap et désuet?!. Je crois que oui.

Il se passe le même acharnement négatif lors des olympiques et des maigres résultats de nos athlètes. Je suis certain que ce sont de superbes et fiers sportifs, mais d'autres pays investissent plus de confiance et d'argent que nous dans leur fierté.

Quand on est fier, on investit dans notre fierté. Pensons aux autos, aux maisons, au linge que nous portons.

Arthur est très utile pour nous exposer des crosses et des problêmes que nous n'aurions jamais appris autrement. Il faut en prendre et en laisser. Espérons qu'il gosse le gouvernement pour mieux nous financer ÃƒÂ  la place.


----------



## quebecrunner (9 May 2005)

Mes amis, 

premièrement, faites attention ÃƒÂ  la façon d'exprimer vos opinions. Cela réflète votre professionnalisme. Ça ne sert ÃƒÂ  rien de le traiter de noms, parce que ça ne résoud pas le problème. Et le problème est la perception des gens face au militaire. 

Les médias et la plupart des journalistes, pour être populaire et ainsi faire du cash, souffrent d'une maladie appelé le sensationalisme. Et sans cela, beaucoup de gens serait chez Mc Do entrain de faire cuire des Big Macs. 

Avant les journaliste étaient des rapporteurs de faits. Maintenant, ils expriment clairement leur opinion et ce, même si ce n'est pas tout le temps clair. Après toute, chaque journal, chaque stations radio ont une ligne directrice en ce qui concerne tout les grands débats de la société. Et les journaleux doivent y adhérer. 

My two cents
 8)


----------



## Lerick (10 May 2005)

je trouve sa tristre....les americains sont toujours fiere de leur army....jai de la misere a comprendre pkoi le crtc laisse des animateurs du style D andre arthur en onde!!! restons positif...


----------



## Bitzkrieg (10 May 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec quebecrunner

Ne nous rabaissons pas ÃƒÂ  cet idiot

Faut dire que les gros chiaileurs sont souvent les plus ignorants

Si au moins le gros Arthur amenait des statistiques pour appuyer ces idioties, ce serait déjÃƒÂ  plus crédible, mais non, ce sont des paroles poubelles pour des auditeurs poubelles affâmés de frustration.

J'estime que l'opinion publique est encore favorable ÃƒÂ  l'armée mais il reste encore bcp de chemin ÃƒÂ  faire.

J'ai espoir que les conservateurs vont redorer l'image des FC.


----------



## 1R22eR (10 May 2005)

Je peux juste vous dire que j etais a Thetford et on l a pas vu ce pointer la bas.. gros parleur..tit feseur héhé!!


----------



## NiTz (10 May 2005)

hahaha.. après avoir bullshité autant que lui, j'aurais probablement pas eu les couilles de me pavaner devant des militaires non plus.. recevoir 100 casques par la tête en arrivant dans un camp, c'est pas vraiment chouette.. joke.. mais quand même disons qu'il se serait sûrement fait huer .. j'espère en tout cas!


Cheers!


----------



## MdB (11 May 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> mais quand même disons qu'il se serait sûrement fait huer .. j'espère en tout cas!



Hmm, ça lui aurait donné une raison d'enregistrer ça et de le diffuser en onde pour discréditer les FC comme une gang d'imbéciles.



			
				NiTz said:
			
		

> hahaha.. après avoir bullshité autant que lui, j'aurais probablement pas eu les couilles de me pavaner devant des militaires non plus..



Ce genre de monde parle ben fort derrière leur micro, crie ÃƒÂ  l'injustice ÃƒÂ  longueur de journée (surtout quand c'est pas dans leur intérêt) et ne propose rien de constructif en retour, ne font rien que parler, parler et parler. Bien ÃƒÂ  l'aise derrière leur micro, il est facile de dire ce qu'on veut. Quand il est temps d'agir et de sortir de son cocon... ben on voit qu'il a pas les culottes.

C'est toujours plus facile de narguer un militaire dans la rue et le 'système' d'en arrière de son micro que d'aller les voir et de leur parler, voire de les narguer en pleine face. Pas sûr, comme ils disent dans la pub. ;D


----------



## quebecrunner (11 May 2005)

Nous ne nous rabaissons pas a leur niveaux. Nous sommes des professionels. 

jme rappelle tres bien l'année ou j'ai fait la garde en rouge. Notre garde (env 15 personne) a tres mal permormé lors d'une parade. alors on était GD et donc, chargé de la sécurité de la Citadelle durant la St-Jean Batiste. 

Or tous ceux qui connaissent Québec savent que la St-Jean se fait sur les plaines et que la Citadelle, est èa coté. Alors deviner ce qui est arrivé? C'était l'année ou il y a eu énormément de vandalisme dans la ville....ÃƒÂ ÃƒÂ On a fait notre job en professionnel, sans répondre a toutes les insultes qui nous étaitcrier apres. Cependant, quand un fetard franchissait la ligne infranchissable( pénétrer dans la citadelle en sautant par les murs, nous pousser ou nous menacer...) on utilisait la force nécessaire. 

Le but d el'histoire c'est qu'il faut laisser faire toute ces histoires plates stupides et sans raisinnemnent parce que l'on a une job a faire. 

Ce n'est pas pour rien que'il existe une camaraderie si intense entre militaires du Canada. Au bout de la ligne, on ne peux avoir confiance qu'a un autre soldat. 


Comme l'a dit Blitzrieg, la mentalité a un peu changer au québec. les militaires sont un peu mieux perçue qu'on l'était vla 10 ans. Mais a la lueur de ce que le roi arthur a dit, il reste encore un bon bout de chemin a faire.


----------



## NiTz (11 May 2005)

parfaitement d'accord avec vous les gars... un jour les gens vont réaliser ce que les FC leur apportent, mais ca peut être encore très très long.

Cheers!


----------



## JeMeSouviens (12 May 2005)

Je propose qu'on fasse la liste des préjugés envers les militaires. Par préjugés, j'entend des caractéristiques que le monde attribue ÃƒÂ  TOUS les militaires. Tous ceux que je nomme je les ai déjÃƒÂ  entendu quelque part.

- Les militaires sont des gens violents, avec leur famille, la population, envers tout!
- Les militaires aiment tellement la Reine qu'ils se crossent devant sa photo. Ils sont ultra-monarchistes.
- Ils sont BS et ils ne font jamais rien, bref ils sont payés ÃƒÂ  rien faire par NOS taxes.
- Ce sont des épais qui ne sont jamais allés ÃƒÂ  l'école.
- Ils adorent Georges Bush et les Américains
- Ils s'enculent dans les douches (celui lÃƒÂ  est plus souvent dit en blague qu'autrement)
- Ils n'ont aucun jugement, aucune émotion, aucun sens de décision ni aucune initiaitive parce qu'ils ne font qu'obéir aux ordres.

Bon, voilÃƒÂ . Ça c'est ceux que j'ai entendu, je suis sûr que vous en connaissez d'autres. En passant, Martineau des Francs tireurs ÃƒÂ  fait une entrevue avec des Vétérans de 39-45 (un FMR et d'autres unités du Québec mais pas de 22) ÃƒÂ  l'émission de la semaine passé. C'était vraiment drôle de voir comme quoi Martineau, comme tous les Québécois, était plein de préjugés dans ses questions et comment les vieux (avec tout mon respect  ) démentaient ces préjugés. Je trouve que les Vétérans donnaient une bonne image de l'armée.


----------



## MdB (12 May 2005)

JeMeSouviens said:
			
		

> Bon, voilÃƒÂ . Ça c'est ceux que j'ai entendu, je suis sûr que vous en connaissez d'autres. En passant, Martineau des Francs tireurs ÃƒÂ  fait une entrevue avec des Vétérans de 39-45 (un FMR et d'autres unités du Québec mais pas de 22) ÃƒÂ  l'émission de la semaine passé. C'était vraiment drôle de voir comme quoi Martineau, comme tous les Québécois, était plein de préjugés dans ses questions et comment les vieux (avec tout mon respect   ) démentaient ces préjugés. Je trouve que les Vétérans donnaient une bonne image de l'armée.



Dans un sens, il est presque normal qu'il en ait. Martineau est très informé, mais il y a tellement peu d'information qui filtre ÃƒÂ  travers les principaux médias, que le public ne souffre pas tant de préjugé que d'ignorance. En fait, tout ce qu'on nous montre, ou presque, ce sont ce qui ne va pas bien. Sauf, bien sûr pour les cérémonies des vétérans et lorsqu'il y a un gros déploiement lors d'une mission de paix.

J'ai pas vu l'émission, mais le vétéran a fait une belle job d'éducation. Je suis sur que Martineau était ouvert et se montrait peut-être plus 'ignorant' que ce qu'il est en fait pour pouvoir passer ça aux téléspectateurs. Ce qui serait louable.


----------



## danielbouchard (12 May 2005)

Les vétérans de la derniere grande guerre, en effet donne une très bonne image des forces, dimanche passer ÃƒÂ  RDI, c'était bien sur une émission sur la commémoration du 60eme anniversaire de la capitulation allemande, et l'on voyais dans leurs propos et leurs expressions que c'Est gars la sont des vrai de vrai. 

Mais justement Arthur et les civils brainwasher devrais allumer que les soldats actuels ferais la mème choses aujourd'hui pour la cause et la nation!!!

Mais un soldat, c'est surtout de nos jour, un sauveteur en situation de catastrophe, un défenseur qui aide les population oprimés, mais demeureras toujours un professionnel au service de la nation, même pour les Arthur de ce monde . 

N' oublions pas que ce gars la traine dans la merde les pompiers, les ambulanciers et les policiers aussi alors, facile de voir la qualité du jugement. 

bye


----------



## MdB (13 May 2005)

Faut dire aussi que les forces armées étatsuniennes font pour beaucoup dans la mauvaise perception des canadiens. Ils prennent beaucoup de place, ils sont juste en dessous et les FC (voire les médias en général, surtout au Québec) font un travail plus ou moins d'importance dans la promotion d'une bonne image des forces et dans la dissémination de l'information sur les FC. Faut vraiment être intéressé en premier lieu pour les trouver, sinon, l'info ne parvient pas au gens... Et c'est d'autant pire que ce qu'on voit, ce sont les forces armées étatsuniennes.


----------



## 1R22eR (13 May 2005)

Si ANdré Arthur lis tout ca sur ce forum il doit etre content de son coup car ce forum concernant arthur a maintenant 3 pages.. il a réussis son coup faire parler de lui héhé!!!


----------



## EAmax (13 May 2005)

c'est ce que je me disait lolllll


----------



## danielbouchard (13 May 2005)

L'autre coté de la medaille, les mots d'encouragements et la reconnaisance des civils d'ici et d'ailleurs.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/messageboard/message_view_f.asp


----------

